# Are you profitable on Asian bookies? We want you!



## alike1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello,
im working for investment company which specializes in sportsbetting - punteam.com.

Im looking for people who are long-term profitable on Asian bookmakers and they can provide statistic of their picks such as blogabet.com profile, excel sheet etc.

We are established company since 2011. We are hiring the tipsters and pay them for their predictions. We have our own platform for publishing picks. We pay 240-440$ per won unit. (based on financial plan which you can choose. payment every 3, 6 or 12 months).

If you are interested and you fulfill the requirements please contact me on telegram: https://t.me/cocahontas1

Thank you


----------



## CarlOf (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow, it is really interesting topic!


----------

